# Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!



## rumo1337xD (18. Mai 2011)

*Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Hallo werte PC-Gamesler,

voller Vorfreude habe ich heute mit The Witcher 2 begonnen, nachdem mir The Witcher 1 sehr gefallen hatte.
Doch ich bin jetzt im Prolog (!) bestimmt so oft gestorben, wie in The Witcher 1 insgesamt.
Gegen einzelne Gegner habe ich wirklich gar keine Probleme.
Ich blocke den ersten Schlag, haue 2 mal zu (je nach Gegner stark oder schwach) , blocke etc.
Schwer bis (für mich) unmöglich wird es gegen Gruppen ab mehr als 3 Gegnern. 
Ich bin jetzt so oft an den Gegnern im Hof des Tempels (da, wo die Wachen von Foltest das Tor zerhauen wollen) gescheitert, dass mein Spaß bei einer Wertung von 0 angekommen wäre - ich verzweifle.
Für den Kampf habe ich mir ein Swallow reingeworfen und woltle so vorgehen:
Mit Axii einen Gegner "verwirren", dann blocken, hauen etc.
Problem: ich bin innerhalb von ca. 5 Sekunden tot, meine Energie ist nach den ersten Schlägen weg und ich sterbe einfach.
Das Tutorial und Handbuch half mir ungefähr 0.
Wie kann ich Kombos machen? Wie kann ich gut vorgehen?
Ich habe es so versucht (ging relativ gut)
Igni-Zeichen und mit Rollen wie wild herumkugeln, während Swallow einen heilt. Aber so ist das sicher nicht gemeint und leider haben mich die letzten 3 Gegner zerfetzt.

Ich spiele nur auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Normal", was doch durchaus schaffbar sein sollte.
Bitte helft mir, ich will die tolle Story um Gerald ohne großen Frust erleben...

Grüße

PS: kann man irgendwie seinen Nutzernamen ändern? Ich habe den vor Jahren mal genommen, naja, ich mag ihn komischerweise  nicht ganz


----------



## jenerwelcher (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Also ich habe bisher auch schon ziemlich viel rumprobiert, aber sobald mehrere Gegner aufeinmal kommen, wirds einfach nur Chaotisch. Wenn man Glück hat, überlebt man irgendwie, aber meistens eher nicht. Dazu ist die Steuerung sehr schwammig und ungenau, was zusätzlich Probleme bringt. 

Spass macht sowas nun wirklich nicht. Auch wenn das Spiel ansonsten von Story und Athmosphäre super ist, dieses Kampfsystem kann ich mir leider nicht weiterhin antun. Macht leider das ganze Spiel kaputt und sozusagen unzumutbar, ausser man steht drauf, 10.000 mal zu sterben


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Ich hatte zu Beginn auch meine Probleme.

Ganz wichtig sind die defensiven Zeichen, sprich Quen, da es Schaden absorbiert. Es empfiehlt sich auch, gerade vor dem Kampf im Tempel, Schwalbe (Gesundheitsregeneration) und Krähe (mehr Schwertschaden) zuvor im Vorraum während der Meditation einzunehmen. Dann solltest du noch eine Bombe, hier eher Samum (betäubt), im Schnellzugriff zu haben, damit du mit R schnell darauf zugreifen kannst. Auch das Zeichen Yrden ist ganz praktisch, da dann ein Gegner gestunnt ist und somit anfälliger wird.
Außerdem sollte Geralt immer in Bewegung bleiben, gerade die Wachen mit Schild erscheinen etwas lahm.

So kam ich dann ganz gut durch, aber dass ich mal auf Quen und Yrden zurückgreifen müsste, habe ich auch nicht gedacht, in Teil 1 habe ich die nie benutzt.   
Igni nutze ich zB kaum noch, dabei war es im Vorgänger mein Lieblingszeichen.

Edit: und wenn wirklich gar nichts geht, muss man vielleicht doch solche Passagen auf Leicht spielen. Bei der Beschreibung des Schwierigkeitsgrades weisen sie ja sogar darauf hin, dass er dazu dient, die Story entspannt zu genießen. 
Und die lohnt sich bislang.


----------



## rumo1337xD (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Danke für die Tipps.
Mit neuer Motivation the Witcher 2 gestartet.
Im Launcher nochmal die Grafiksettings durchgegangen. 
Irgendwas verändert.
Start gedrückt.
Das Witcher-Medallion erscheint auf dem Desktop und verweilt dort.
Warten. Alt +Strg+ entf -> nochmal
und nohmal. Und nochmal. Und nochmal.


Langsam aber sicher habe ich echt keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel, schade um die 40€, aber so enttäuscht war ich noch nie.
Jemand 'ne Idee, wie ich das nun starten kann?

Edit:
Habe nen WIndows XP noch, GeForce275x, Quadcore (wieviel genau, weiß ich nicht), und 4 gb Ram


----------



## Vordack (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Cooler Benutzername 

@Topic

Ich würde erst mal Rechner neustarten, es nochmal versuchen zu starten. Wenn das nciht geht würde ich es mit einer Neuinstallation probieren.


----------



## rumo1337xD (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Rebooten wäre echt mal 'ne Idee.
Bei Amazon scheinen die Kunden oft ähnliche Probleme zu haben.
87% Wertung gabs von der PCGames.
Kann ich die jetzt noch irgendwie als Referenz nehmen? So ein Debakel (googled mal "The Witcher 2 Probleme" o.Ä.) ist doch echt nicht hinnehmbar.
Wenn CD-Project da nicht nachbessert, wird dies DIE Enttäuschung des Jahrhunderts.

Update:
Registry Optimierer laufen lassen, CCleaner laufen lassen (auch wenn der wohl nichts bewirken sollte), neugestartet, Friewall ausgemacht.
Problem besteht weiterhin.
Wenn ich bei Steam neuinstalliere, muss ich dann das ganze nochmal runterladen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Najaaaa, bei Amazon gibt es bislang zwei Bewertungen mit einem Stern und eine davon lässt sich auf die Probleme mit den Servern zurückführen, was natürlich nicht ideal ist, aber behoben werden wird. 

Nach der Passage im Knast kann ich die Kritik an der Steuerung schon eher nachvollziehen, aber zumindest mir fällt das nach kurzer Zeit kau noch auf, da der Rest einfach stimmig ist. 
Das Wiedersehen mit zwei alten Freunden aus Teil 1 und den anschließenden Kneipenbesuch fand ich toll, außerdem scheint nun jeder Passant einen Namen zu haben und die Stimmung im Wald ist großartig.

Aber ein Problem habe ich auch: kann es sein, dass Geralt kein Lager mehr hat? Ich bin ständig an der Grenze zur Überlastung und dabei sammel ich doch jeden Mist ein.


----------



## rumo1337xD (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Schau doch mal hier:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/forum/cd/discussion.html?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1DVUFMLTMER0X&asin=B004BR7DY4&store=videogames&cdThread=Tx37CGMGQ0VPON3
 

Edit: Sonderbarer weise klappt der link überhaupt nicht. Google "The Witcher 2 startet nicht", dann kommste direkt da hin.
Spricht irgendwie 'ne andre Sprache.

Ich könnte ja über die Steuerung wegsehen, wenn ich das Spiel aktuell spielen könnte. Leider ist könnte ein irrelativer Konjunktiv...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Du hattest etwas an den Grafikeinstellungen geändert. Hast du das wieder rückgängig gemacht, oder das Spiel selbst erkennen lassen?
Es hat ja vorher funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Wegen der technischen Probleme: alle Treiber aktuell, auch Sound und Mainboard? 


Allgemein (auch wegen anderen SPielen): das Spiel ist jetzt 1-2 Tage draußen, da entpuppen sich dann halt oft Probleme, die man selbst bei den gewissenhaftesten Vorlauftests nicht hatte - die PCs von "0815-Usern" sind nunmal unglaublich vielfältig und haben Konfigurationen, die im "Labor" nicht vorkommen. Man kann so ein SPiel eben nicht mal eben mit 1000 versch. PCs testen. Allein wenn man nur je eine CPU für die aktulleren Sockel AM2, AM3, 775, 1155, 1156 und 1366 nimmt und dafür dann je 2 Boards testet, sind das schon 6 x 2 = 12 PCs. Dann noch je 5 Grafikchips von AMD und Nvidia, sind schon 120 versch. PCs. Das ganze mit 2 versch. Windowsversionen (win7 und vista), sind schon 240 PCs. Nimmt man XP noch dazu, sind es 360. Und jetzt kommen noch Dinge dazu wie zB 3 versch. Virenscanner, die stören könnte, unterschiedliche Treiberversionen usw usw. - und vor allem auch: Treiber und Updates, die rauskommen, nachdem das Spiel schon fertig war und die DVDs gepresst werden - da kann man dann eh nix mehr testen und noch ändern...


----------



## rumo1337xD (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Treiber aktualisieren - gute Idee.

Kurze Frage dazu:
wo sehe ich, welches Mainboard/ Sundkarte ich habe? 
Bzw. gibts eig. Programme, die meine Treiber automatisch verwalten?

Edit: Das Motherboard ist von Gigabyte, ein "EP43-DS3L", mal sehen, ob ich dafür den passenden Treiber finde

Edit 2:
Ich finde (auch auf der Gigabyte-Seite) nur das GA-EP43-DS3L Mainboard, sind das die gleichen ?


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Für Nvidia Grafikkarten gibt es einen Beta Treiber.

Schau mal hier den vergleich.

forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php

Treiber gibt es hier:

www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,825123/Nvidia-Treiber-Download-Geforce-Treiber-27527-Beta-Performance-Verbesserungen-fuer-Witcher-2-und-Co-und-Desktop-Scaling/Grafikkarten-Treiber/Download/


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Das GA- vor dem Namen steht einfach nur für GigAbyte   das ist also das gleiche Modell.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Ich spiele es auf "schwer" und finde es schön knackig herausfordernd.  
Ja, ich gebe zu, Teil 1 war mir auch viel zu leicht, selbst auf schwer.

Jetzt erfordern die Kämpfe deutlich mehr Taktik (von wegen, @ Gamestar), Nyx hat's ja schon ganz gut beschrieben.
Wichtig bei den Gruppenkämpfen im Prolog ist, dass man zuerst die "leichten", sprich die ungerüsteten Gegner schnell erledigt, dann erst sind Schildträger und /oder Ritter dran. Yrden und Quen sind Dein Freund, Igni nutzt am Anfang noch relativ wenig, macht sich aber später gegen Ertrunkene bezahlt. Und ja, auch Bomben sind diesmal ein Muss und dienen nicht nur zur Zierde. Auch die neuen Fallen sind z.T. lebenswichtig.

Nein, im neuen Witcher darf man sich auf keinen Fall auf's Schwert alleine verlassen.

Btw., kann wer bestätigen, dass, wie im ersten Teil, doch wieder Kombos möglich sind? Ich kille manche Gegner mit drei Schlägen, eine Kombination aus leicht, leicht, schwer, z.B., aber ich weiß nicht, ob das nur ein Crit ist, oder so beabsichtigt?

Auf alle Fälle gehen Gegner schneller zu Boden, wenn man sie mit einer Serie eindeckt, als wenn man die entsprechende Anzahl von Einzelattacken nutzen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Wie genau funktionieren denn die Serien/Combos? Es gibt ja nicht mehr dieses Flammensymbol wie bei Teil 1. Ich geb zu: ich hab noch nicht in die Anlietung geschaut   aber wenn das simpel zu beantworten ist, muss ich das ja auch nicht


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie genau funktionieren denn die Serien/Combos? Es gibt ja nicht mehr dieses Flammensymbol wie bei Teil 1. Ich geb zu: ich hab noch nicht in die Anlietung geschaut   aber wenn das simpel zu beantworten ist, muss ich das ja auch nicht


Das habe ich ja auch noch nicht durchschaut. Aber es scheint eben etwas zu bringen, wenn ich leichte und schwere Schläge mische und die Serie nicht unterbreche...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

ähm, wie schlägt man denn leicht oder hart? ^^  Bin bei meinen Eltern und kann da jetzt nicht nachsehen


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Linke Maustaste schnelle leichte Schläge, Rechte Maustaste langsamere harte Schläge.


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

ich muss sagen das ich wirklich besser mit dem gamepad zurecht komme bei dem spiel,,gerade wenn viele gegner kommen.spielt sich irgendwie wie assassins creed   

generell find ich die gamepadsteuerung recht optimal,,fand ich jedenfalls gleich viel eingängiger als mit maus und tastatur...ein zufall?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Das ist ja auch für Konsole entwickelt worden, kann schon sein, dass es grad beim Kämpfen dann besser per Pad ist. Nur beim Inventar und für Quests oder auch Rezepte mischen usw. stell ich mir das per pad unkomfortabler vor ^^

aber vlt. probier ich es mal per Pad - mich nervt ein bisschen, dass sich der Witcher umheimlich schnell dreht, wenn ich die Mausempfindlichkeit wiederum so schnel einstelle, dass es im Menü nicht zu lahm ist ^^


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

wo wir grad bei menüs sind.wie kann ich eigentlich so nen trank in die schnellstartliste einfügen bzw wie kann ich überhaupt nen trank benutzen,,in der anleitung steht dazu nix,,,und bis jetzt konnt ich nur bomben und fallen in die schnellstartliste packen,,,wenn ich einen trank benutzen will,kommt immer die meldung aktion nich verfügbar oder so ähnlich


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



stawacz schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei menüs sind.wie kann ich eigentlich so nen trank in die schnellstartliste einfügen bzw wie kann ich überhaupt nen trank benutzen,,in der anleitung steht dazu nix,,,und bis jetzt konnt ich nur bomben und fallen in die schnellstartliste packen,,,wenn ich einen trank benutzen will,kommt immer die meldung aktion nich verfügbar oder so ähnlich


Das geht nur noch per Meditation. Ein wenig irritierend, im Vergleich zu Teil 1. Da sich die Trankeigenschaften nun auch teilweise geändert haben, kann man zB kein Absud Raffards des Weißen mehr als "Heiltrank" nutzen. Man muss nun auch mehr darauf achten, dass man Nebenwirkungen mit anderen Tränken neutralisiert.


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

also kann ich "im kampf" garkeine heiltränke nutzen   

is doch recht verwirrend,denn ohne kampf regeneriert man doch eh von alleine   

und wie meditiert man?mir wurde gerade im prolog geraten den katzentrank zu mir zu nehmen,wusste aber nich wie^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



stawacz schrieb:


> also kann ich "im kampf" garkeine heiltränke nutzen
> 
> is doch recht verwirrend,denn ohne kampf regeneriert man doch eh von alleine
> 
> und wie meditiert man?mir wurde gerade im prolog geraten den katzentrank zu mir zu nehmen,wusste aber nich wie^^


Strg drücken und das Symbol in der Mitte wählen, schon hockt sich Geralt hin und meditiert.   

Und ja: Tränke werden nun immer vor dem Kampf eingenommen, so dass es keine "Heiltrank"- Funktion im klassischen Sinne gibt. Du kannst zB Schwalbe und den Absud einnehmen, wobei letzterer den Schaden senkt, aber dafür hat Geralt mehr Vitalität, die er gleichzeitig auch schneller regeneriert.
Es ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und benötigt ein wenig mehr Voraussicht, aber auch im ersten Teil konnte man nur wenige "Heiltränke" (sprich Raffad) pro Kampf einnehmen, da der Trank sehr toxisch ist.


----------



## stawacz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

ah super,funktioniert dankeschön


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Ich glaube, wenn ich The Witcher 2 durch habe, kann ich mich dann auch an Demon's Souls aka Das Spiel der 1000 Tode aka Das Rollenspiel für Masochisten rantrauen.    

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Entwicklern haben die guten Menschen von CD Projekt es den Spielern bei der Fortsetzung wirklich nicht leichter gemacht und das meine ich nicht (nur) wegen der Steuerung: das neue Tränkesystem, das den Tränken Nebenwirkungen spendierte, keine Heilungsmöglichkeit während der Kämpfe, keinen Gruppenkampfstil von Beginn an, Gegner, deren Ausrüstung (sprich Schilde) nun auch Auswirkungen hat etc.
Ist doch mal etwas anderes. 

Gestern Nacht habe ich mehrfach versucht, 



Spoiler



den Greis in Flotsam umzubringen


, scheiterte aber trotz guter Vorbereitung am eigenen Ungeschick und brach ab; das ist auf jeden Fall etwas anderes als das Zeugldingen in der Kloake oder das Vieh im alten Herrenhaus, die beide gar nicht so schlimm wie angekündigt waren.
Naja, vielleicht gelingt es mir heute auf Anhieb, eventuell muss ich noch ein paar Nebenquests machen, um noch eine Stufe aufzusteigen.


----------



## stawacz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

ja ich musste auch schon die eine oder andere stelle des öfteren wiederholen  
aber ich muss wirklich sagen,gerade die kämpfe steuern sich so was von viel besser mit nem gamepad.da sind auch große gruppen kaum probleme.

auf jedenfall bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem kauf und werd mir so lange wie möglich zeit nehmen um auch jede ach so kleine nebenquest zu machen.die welt is einfach phantastisch gemacht,,musste mich gestern nacht richtig zwingen endlich schlafen zu gehen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



stawacz schrieb:


> ja ich musste auch schon die eine oder andere stelle des öfteren wiederholen
> aber ich muss wirklich sagen,gerade die kämpfe steuern sich so was von viel besser mit nem gamepad.da sind auch große gruppen kaum probleme.
> 
> auf jedenfall bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem kauf und werd mir so lange wie möglich zeit nehmen um auch jede ach so kleine nebenquest zu machen.die welt is einfach phantastisch gemacht,,musste mich gestern nacht richtig zwingen endlich schlafen zu gehen


Vielleicht probiere ich das Gamepad mal aus, obwohl ich mich mittlerweile ganz gut eingewöhnt habe.

Die Atmosphäre ist tatsächlich wieder toll. Ich muss jedesmal schmunzeln, wenn man mit Geralt das "Wirtshaus" in Flotsam betritt und das



Spoiler



Zoltan/ Rittersporngespann am Tisch sitzt und dabei wie ein Häufchen Elend aussieht, nach dem Debakel mit dem abgebrannten Turm und der aufgelösten Verlobung


.


----------



## stawacz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

mal was anderes,



Spoiler



wo bekomm ich diese bienenstockbomben die ich für die neckarnester brauche?


hab in der komplettlösung nix gefunden,genau wie die inhaltsstoffe dafür,,war eigentlich bei allen händlern am marktplatz


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



stawacz schrieb:


> mal was anderes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast Du in das Lösungsbuch geguckt?   

Wenn ja, vergiss' ganz schnell die "Bienenstockbomben". Ich schätze, das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler, bzw. eine alte Bezeichnung.
Was Du brauchst, sind "Kartätschen". Steht übrigens auch so im Bestiarium, wenn Du den Eintrag schon hast.



Spoiler



Achja, die Bomben bitte nicht auf die Nester schmeißen - das bringt gar nichts. Nein, man muss die passende Bombe im Inventar haben und IM Nest platzieren (extra Option, wenn nahe am Nest). Ich bin schier verzweifelt, weil ich am Anfang ca. ein Dutzend Bomben auf ein Nest geworfen habe...


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Im Grunde find ich die Balance ganz ok, lediglich die Bosse sind doch sehr schwer, ich bin jetzt beim zweiten Bossgegner und schaff es nichtmal dem 10% abzuziehen bevor der mich umhaut.


----------



## stawacz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mal was anderes,
> ...


   ah danke,,und wo bekomm ich diese kartätschen her,,bzw das "schema" oder die zutaten?


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Von Cedric.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## stawacz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

achso bei dem war ich bisher garnich weil mir das so hauptquestmäßig vorkam mit dem ungeheuer ,und ich erstmal die ganzen nebenquests machen wollte


----------



## pirx (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu anderen Entwicklern haben die guten Menschen von CD Projekt es den Spielern bei der Fortsetzung wirklich nicht leichter gemacht und das meine ich nicht (nur) wegen der Steuerung: das neue Tränkesystem, das den Tränken Nebenwirkungen spendierte, keine Heilungsmöglichkeit während der Kämpfe, keinen Gruppenkampfstil von Beginn an, Gegner, deren Ausrüstung (sprich Schilde) nun auch Auswirkungen hat etc.
> Ist doch mal etwas anderes.


Meine Begeisterung hält sich extrem in Grenzen. IMHO hat das Kampfsystem schwer nachgelassen. Was mich besonders nervt: Jedesmal wenn G. einen Schlag kassiert bleibt er kurze Zeit reglos (?)und wenn man von Gegnern umringt ist wird man einfach abgeschlachtet, ohne sich bewegen hätte zu können (??)


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



pirx schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Gegensatz zu anderen Entwicklern haben die guten Menschen von CD Projekt es den Spielern bei der Fortsetzung wirklich nicht leichter gemacht und das meine ich nicht (nur) wegen der Steuerung: das neue Tränkesystem, das den Tränken Nebenwirkungen spendierte, keine Heilungsmöglichkeit während der Kämpfe, keinen Gruppenkampfstil von Beginn an, Gegner, deren Ausrüstung (sprich Schilde) nun auch Auswirkungen hat etc.
> ...


Ja, am Anfang ist es echt haarig und man sollte ein Umzingeln vermeiden, später aber, wenn man einige Punkte in den "Schwerttalentbaum" investiert, wird's deutlich leichter - insbesondere den Schadensmalus, wenn man von hinten angegriffen wird, zu verringern, und den Konter finde ich extrem hilfreich. Mit dem Konter kann man die Kämpfe dann teilweise ähnlich leicht wie in Assassin's Creed bestreiten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Nachdem ich gerade erneut mehrfach gegen den "Greis" gescheitert bin, frage ich mich ja doch, ob ich etwas falsch mache. Zwar habe ich mich dazu entschieden, vorher lieber noch ein paar Nebenquests zu machen, aber dennoch... 

Folgendes habe ich getan:


Spoiler



Ich habe die Falle gebaut, das Gegengift eingenommen, Schwalbe und Krähe eingeworfen, wobei ich letztere wohl gegen den Absud Raffads tauschen werde, damit Geralt mehr HP hat.
Wegrollen funktioniert gar nicht so recht, also versuche ich vor den Tentakeln wegzulaufen, was auch nicht immer so gut klappt. 
Dann: Yrden, Yrden, Yrden, wobei ich sie scheinbar nicht immer richtig platziere.
Mittlerweile schaffe ich es auch mal bis zu der Stelle, an der das Mistviech eingeklemmt ist und fröhlich Steine nach Geralt schmeißt. Ich kann mir ja schon denken, dass er zu den leuchtenden Füßen (!?) muss, aber davor liegt ein Tentakel und zu nah kommt man nicht ran, weil dort irgendein Kraftfeld (?) zu sein scheint.


Also: Hilfe!


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Tipps für den alten Mann:



Spoiler



Hast du keine Kayran-Fallen(n)? Die zerlegen einen Tentakel pro Schlag, machen das ein bisschen einfacher. Geht natürlich auch ohne. Eigentlich immer auf den Kayran achten, wenn er einen Tentakel hebt, wegrollen. Wenn man vorher ein Yrden gelegt hat.. Das Prinzip kennst du ja. Quen hilft auch, dann nimmt man keinen Schaden. So kann man sogar ein Yrden legen, Quen rein und einfach stehen bleiben, dann trifft er das Yrden bestimmt und man bekommt trotzdem keinen Schaden, wird nur weggeschleudert, kann den Tentakel trotzdem noch abhacken. Zur letzten Phase: Nein, man muss da nicht hinlaufen. Die Brücke ist runtergefallen, auf der linken Seite kann man drauf laufen, dann kommt man zu seinem Kopf..


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Danke für die Hilfe. 



Spoiler



Die Falle hatte ich vorher sogar noch anfertigen lassen, aber das mit Quen und dann bei der Yrden-Falle stehen bleiben werde ich mal ausprobieren. Ich bin immer weggerannt. 
Ähm, und danke für den Hinweis mit der Brücke. Ich habe Geralt erst einmal hinter dem dicken Brocken in der Mitte geparkt, damit er regeneriert, aber das ist ja auch keine dauerhafte Lösung. 


Nun muss ich aber erst dieses verflixte vierte Nekkernest finden...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Oh my goodness, danke noch einmal für den Tipp, chbdiablo.
Hat auf Anhieb geklappt, ohne, dass ich kopflos rumlaufen musste...das vierte Nekkernest habe ich allerdings immer noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## LordSaddler (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Ich bin leider immer noch nicht so viel zum Zocken gekommen, aber ich finde es sehr schön, dass Witcher zumindest am Anfang (bin noch nicht weit) so schwer ist.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die ganzen Änderungen auf jeden Fall. Besonders das mit den Tränken und das ich auch alle Zeichen wirken muss. 
Im ersten Teil habe ich eigentlich nur Arad und Igni verwendet und habe erst im letzten Drittel des Spiels mitbekommen, dass ich für Tränke erstmal eine "Weiße Möwe" mischen muss. Also habe ich eigentlich auch fast nie Heiltränke verwendet.

Das kennt man von den Büchern jedoch auch nicht anders, in denen sich Geralt immer vor den Kämpfen vorbereitet und Tränke einnimmt.   

Schwere Spiele sind einfach viel zu selten geworden, dabei sind das die einzigen, die einem danach wirklich in Erinnerung bleiben. 
Ich will zocken und sitze in der Hochschule..


----------



## stawacz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

also ich häng irgendwie gerade ziemlich bei den endriagenköniginnen fest,,,hat einer vieleicht ne taktik für schnelles eleminieren   

edit:sehen die schatten bei euch auch so grobkörnig aus?das is der einzig grafische mängel den ich habe,aber das stört mich schon gewaltig....


----------



## LordSaddler (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



stawacz schrieb:


> also ich häng irgendwie gerade ziemlich bei den endriagenköniginnen fest,,,hat einer vieleicht ne taktik für schnelles eleminieren
> 
> edit:sehen die schatten bei euch auch so grobkörnig aus?das is der einzig grafische mängel den ich habe,aber das stört mich schon gewaltig....



Ich habe die nun besiegt, nach einigem rumprobieren. Es wird sicherlich eine schönere Taktik geben. Ich dachte mir, weil es heißt die beschützt ihre Kokons. das sie auch nicht so weit weg läuft.
Also vor ihr weglaufen, schauen, wie weit sie dir folgt und sobald sie umdreht und weggeht mit Arad auf das Hinterteil, und dann draufhauen. 
Oder sie in eine Ecke drängen bzw gegen einen Baum und draufhauen + Arad (evtl. mal zurückrollen und dich etwas heilen lassen) bis sie umfällt. Als Trank hatte ich nur eine Schwalbe.



Die Schatten sehen bei mir auch "grob" aus, obwohl ich sie auf "Sehr Hoch" habe. Das sieht manchmal so ein bisschen wie ein feines Gitter aus. Weiß aber auch nicht woran das liegt, in den Videos sahen die schöner aus.


----------



## stawacz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also ich häng irgendwie gerade ziemlich bei den endriagenköniginnen fest,,,hat einer vieleicht ne taktik für schnelles eleminieren
> ...


   na ok ich werds mal probieren,,,das mit den hässlichen gitterschatten nervt mich aber schon gewaltig irgendwie,,das trübt den ganzen grafischen gesamteindruck


----------



## stawacz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

kann mir einer vieleicht sagen wo ich den eisenramen für die kayranfalle herbekomme?


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*



stawacz schrieb:


> kann mir einer vieleicht sagen wo ich den eisenramen für die kayranfalle herbekomme?





Spoiler



Einen hab ich im Hinterhof von Loredo's Villa gefunden, kann aber gut sein dass es noch einen gibt. Die Falle ist aber gar nicht so wichtig.


----------



## corel (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - völlig unmglich?!*

Ich hatte am Anfang auch etwas Mühe, aber man kann mehrere Gegener ralativ einfach fertig machen.

Als Beispiel die Wachen vor dem Tor die du erwähnt hast.
Ich habe das IGNI Zeichen dazu benutzt und Sprengfallen.

Im Hof rannte ich dann immer im Kreis und jedesmal wenn ich etwas abstand hatte, habe ich eine Falle aufgestellt und bei jeder Möglichkeit mit dem IGNI Zeichen ein oder zweimal einen Gegener getroffen. Wenn ich genung Lebensernergie hatte, habe ich auch schwere Hiebe ausgeteilt. 

Zwei von diesen Rittern sind sehr stark, deswegen musst du Gerald immer wieder genung Zeit verschaffen um seine Lebensernergie aufzuladen. Mit "im Kreis  rennen" dauert es zwar etwas länger aber es klappt, da die schweren Ritter etwas langsamer sind als du. Aber Achtung, manchmal kürzen die Schlitzohren auch ab

Diese Methode mit Weglaufen und immer wieder Angreiffen klappt fast immer. Im offenen Feld verfolgen dich die Gegener sowieso nicht sehr weit. 

Ich hoffe ich kann dir damit helfen.

Gruss Corel


----------



## LordSaddler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - Schatten*

Aber wie sehen denn bei euch anderen die *Schatten *aus?

Besonders auf den Gesichtern ist es sehr störend, wenn die Schatte so krümelig, gitterartig sind..


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - Schatten*

Das mit den Schatten tritt wohl bei jedem auf, ist teilweise auch auf offiziellen Screenshots zu sehen. Da hilft wohl nur auf ein Update warten.


----------



## stawacz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - Schatten*

ähm kann mir einer sagen wie ich in der zweiten kampfphase gegen den kayran vorgehen soll  

da wo in der mitte der stein steht,und dat ding die ganze zeit felsen nach mir schmeißt


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - Schatten*

Hab ich schon etwas weiter oben im Spoiler geschrieben:


Spoiler



Zur letzten Phase: Nein, man muss da nicht hinlaufen. Die Brücke ist runtergefallen, auf der linken Seite kann man drauf laufen, dann kommt man zu seinem Kopf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stawacz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - Schatten*

ah cooe sache,,war die ganze zeit auf dem falschen weg,,wollte rechts vorbei zu den leuchtenden füßen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - Schatten*



stawacz schrieb:


> ah cooe sache,,war die ganze zeit auf dem falschen weg,,wollte rechts vorbei zu den leuchtenden füßen


Ha, ich bin nicht die Einzige, der es so ging. Das haben sie sicher extra gemacht: "Hey, wir packen noch so einen Leuchteffekt auf seine Füße, dann rennen sicher alle dorthin!"


----------



## golani79 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Witcher 2 - Schatten*

Habs heut mal kurz angespielt und es is schon um einiges knackiger vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her - denke aber, dass man nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase doch ganz gut zurechtkommen wird.

Vorher wird aber Teil 1 noch durchgespielt


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das Balancing auch misglückt. Auf normal und höher reichen 3 Feinde, um dich ausd en Schuhen zu hauen (Und die Necker kommen meist in 5- 6er Gruppen) und auf Leicht wird das SPiel gegen Mitte des ersten Akts anspruchslos. 
Und diese Äußerung des Entwicklers, es sei ja für Profis gemacht worden, ist einfach nur eine schamlose Vertuschung der Tatsache, dass sie das Balancing nicht hinbekommen haben. 
Ich habe Titel wie BG, BG2, Icewind dale 1 u. 2, auf normal und Schwer ohne Cheaten durchgespielt und mich auch durch das erbuggte Gothic 3 gequält - bin also relativ frustresistent. 
Aber the Witcher 2 auf schwer? Nee! Dann doch lieber 'ne neunschwänzige Katze.


----------

